# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  saludos supermagikos

## magikodj

hola mis amigos les saludo kon muchisimo respeto y alegria 
gracias antes al creador de este magestuoso foro y a sus colaboradores y administradores moderadores etx
bien pues  soy jossey espejo de peru soy una persona muy creyente de la magia y este mundo facinante, 
tengo desde hace ya 7 años una curiosidad sobre los secretos de los sueños la numerologia y el MENTALISMO 
me entro toda esta facinacion desde akel dia en ke tube un sueño ke mas fue como una super pesadilla usualmente cuando tengo una pesadilla siempre termino en mitad de la pesadilla sabiendo kese trata de una pero en este caso lo ke me paso fue muy muy extraño por ke yo dormia solo en la casa donde pero compartia cuarto pero esta vez yo estaba muy solo y bueno cuando ocurrio la pesadilla pues ya era casi las 10 de la mañana  entonces yo pensaba en mi sueño ke estaba despierto pero no era asi estaba en medio del sueño pero aun asi veia mi entorno incluso vi a un compañero de cuarto entrar a la avitacion y subirse a su cama y leer un libro cuando extrañamente senti mi brazo derecho como  kemarme y  cuando trataba de ver lo ke era no podia ver  por ke una fuerza me impidia verlo algo muy pesado y ke me hacia sentir temor uno muy enorme ya en esta situacion senti estar en medio de una pesadilla pero a la vez no lo creia por ke veia a mi amigo sentado a pocos metros de mi leyendo su libro sobre su cama al ke le keria llamar para ke me ayude pero no podia entonces dentro de mi ira por no poder maldecia a esa fuerza y le decia ke se alejase de mi trataba de ver por ke me kemaba mi brazo y al sacar fuersas logre ver ke se formaban letras sobre el a unos 20 cm de mi hoombro como a modo de pulcera las letras no eran letras mas bien eran komo simbolos y figuras si supiera komo son los jerogrificos diria ke fueron unos pero no lo ce al tratar de memorizarme las imagenes ke vi sentia una sombra orrible ke se acercaba a mi era una especie de humo pero con ojos destellantes y pekeños al tratar de leer algo se me acercaba mas y mas hasta ke senti ke se subio sobre mi y di un gran y enorme grito y el grito si fue real , es entonces cuando desperte del sueño y estaba de espaldas a la cama mirando hacia la pader entonces di vuelta y justo komo en mi sueño mi amigo habia entrado al cuarto y estaba leyendo su libro 
yo estaba en medio de un sueño asi ke no puder ver kien entro y a ke hora pero en mi sueño si vi ke entro , cuando le pregunte desde ke hora estaba ahi el me dijo ke hacia poco y me describio ke entro y subio a su cama a leer un libro , yo estaba muy asustado por el feo y orrible sueño miraba incredulo mi brazo y decia komo pude ver a mi amigo si el no estaba  
bien les describo esto komo parte de mi presentacion en este foro por ke es algo ke me hizo creer ke hay algo detras de todo este lindo mundo y me gustaria saber lo misterioso de el 

desde akella fecha siempre kise saber si lo ke soñe fue una premonicion o solo algo ke soñe normal , tambien muchas veces sueño ke puedo volar , me encanta ese sueño me facina la idea de poder levitar y de poder leer la mente 

buscaba libros no domino muy bien el ingles pero si me las arreglo para leerlos los entiendo muy bien si los leo mas ke si los escucho si alguien me diera una ayuda de komo iniciarme en este extraordinario mundo le estaria muy agradecido 
un abrazo fraterno y cordial 
tambien si alguien seba la interpretacion de estos sueños me encantaria  saberlos 
muchas gracias por todo estare muy al pendiente de ustedes bye bye

----------


## logos

Un saludo!!...

            Creo que estás buscando más bien un foro sobre temas esotéricos y paranormales...este foro es sobre Magia como forma de entretenimiento y Arte de Sorprender....Aquí no discutimos nada de lo que mencionas a menos que sea relevante para la presentación de un juego de magia...

              Aquí hablamos de magia con cartas, monedas, aparente lectura del pensamiento, y demás ramas afines a la prestidigitación...NO discutimos rituales mágicos ni parapsicología a menos que tengan que ver con su uso en el ilusionismo...NO discutimos como interpretar sueños ni hacemos horóscopos o numerología....

Espero encuentres lo que buscas....

----------


## magikodj

> Un saludo!!...
> 
>             Creo que estás buscando más bien un foro sobre temas esotéricos y paranormales...este foro es sobre Magia como forma de entretenimiento y Arte de Sorprender....Aquí no discutimos nada de lo que mencionas a menos que sea relevante para la presentación de un juego de magia...
> 
>               Aquí hablamos de magia con cartas, monedas, aparente lectura del pensamiento, y demás ramas afines a la prestidigitación...NO discutimos rituales mágicos ni parapsicología a menos que tengan que ver con su uso en el ilusionismo...NO discutimos como interpretar sueños ni hacemos horóscopos o numerología....
> 
> Espero encuentres lo que buscas....


hola muchas gracias por responder mi pana, en si ya encontre lo ke buscaba y aki mismo , creo ke hice mal al decir ke si alguien sabe a ke se debe dicho sueño, pido disculpas , y el komentario ke hice es por que a partir de esa fecha es cuando inicie yo a creer en la magia ya que antes de eso nunca me llamo la atencion este mundo, hacer que las cosas aparescan de la nada sobre una mesa o hacer que la gente levite por citar un ejemplo, ahora se ke eso si es posible con el poder solo de la mente, lo de mi sueño es algo que me inclino un pocoi a creer en la magia y en los misterios que hay en este mundo, muchas gracias mi estimado amigo por la aclaracion.

pd:
aun busco tony corinda 
abrazo

----------

